# Are there problems here??



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Is this website getting slower or is this just my imagination.


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?t=35724
look there


----------



## NoReason (Nov 15, 2004)

I was just about to post the same question. This forum seems to be getting much slower. The Link Elf posted, I cannot view due to permissions.
I love this site...but why is it so slow?


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

Put about 1000 people on any site and it will start to slow down. We just upgraded servers, and it may be about time to upgrade again :4-dontkno


----------



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

We went to a significantly different server config, and it has been a bit of a hassle. In fact, because our archives have so many visitors via Google, et el, we may need to divide the load between two servers, which would be a TSF first, and a heck of a lot of money.

Problem is about half solved, and we are working on the other half.


----------



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

*A Quick Update*

The 2nd server should be completely installed today. We are hoping that the db migration can be completed tonight.

Hang in there! We are almost through this!

BTW, no way that TSF generates the income to support this, so if you can drop any change in the donations box, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Server situation has gotten better as of now. Still not perfect, but a lot better. Thank You!!! :grin:


----------



## NoReason (Nov 15, 2004)

I noticed that as soon as I logged on today. Either nobody's on, or some good changes were made to the server. Thanks.


----------



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

Still some tweaking to do, but the bulk of the project is completed.

artytime


----------

